# INC 2 GB Root released.



## Rogan

Unrevoked and Alpharev have released Revolutionary .4 Pre that will Root the GB Inc2

Link


----------



## zschiffman

yessssssss! i want miui on my dinc2 so badly.


----------



## shoman24v

Is this confirmed working? It hangs at waiting for fastboot for me. Gonna try a different USB port.


----------



## ProTekk

Confirmed working.


----------



## anguish

Awesome. Almost tempted to go pick up a new one now.


----------



## abqnm

If it hangs at fastboot go re-download. The first version was broken but @IEF in IRC fixed it in a matter of minutes. The alpha2 version worked great! I had to install CWM manually though.


----------



## neur0tk

I am going to root mine now


----------



## zschiffman

cant get damn program to recognize inc2. have the right drivers installed too....


----------



## abqnm

Can you adb to the device? Do you have USB debugging enabled? Do you have it set to Charge Only mode?


----------



## zschiffman

got in....went through zerging root then said booting to fastboot and then it failed and told me to go have lemonaid. lol


----------



## abqnm

zschiffman said:


> got in....went through zerging root then said booting to fastboot and then it failed and told me to go have lemonaid. lol


Is it 0.4pre1 or pre2? It should be pre2. The first one did that. Go redownload and try again.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## zschiffman

pre3.


----------



## abqnm

pre2 worked for me. I am not sure what is up with pre3. You may want to check out their IRC channel and see what is going on now.


----------



## zschiffman

yeah i have been. i think its an issue with my virtual windows machine (vmware fusion on mac) re-recognizing the phone via usb in time before the revolutionary program times out and fails...


----------



## evilmunkeh

zschiffman said:


> yeah i have been. i think its an issue with my virtual windows machine (vmware fusion on mac) re-recognizing the phone via usb in time before the revolutionary program times out and fails...


I'm having the same issue but with Parallels running Windows XP. Attempting to revive my Boot Camp Installation.


----------



## zschiffman

evilmunkeh said:


> I'm having the same issue but with Parallels running Windows XP. Attempting to revive my Boot Camp Installation.


glad i'm not alone....not sure if it's worth going through the trouble of bootcamp though....


----------



## neur0tk

pre4 is what I am going to use.


----------



## shoman24v

Worked here on pre2. Happy to have it. Thanks for all the hard work.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## zschiffman

neur0tk said:


> pre4 is what I am going to use.


there is no pre4


----------



## Rogan

I've heard Pre 2 is working for people. Btw, if you are having problems running in a VM you can use revolutionary from a LiveCD


----------



## zschiffman

what do you mean LiveCD?


----------



## neur0tk

I am all s-off / rooted now woo!


----------



## Rogan

A live cd is an Linux distro that you download as an .iso file. you burn the .iso file to a CD and boot the cd. It allows you to run Ubuntu or the distro of your choice on the cd, with no changes to the OS on your computer. If the virtual machine is giving you trouble this might be the easiest way to go.

Here is the Ubuntu download page:

Link


----------



## zschiffman

works on OSX?


----------



## evilmunkeh

"Rogan said:


> A live cd is an Linux distro that you download as an .iso file. you burn the .iso file to a CD and boot the cd. It allows you to run Ubuntu or the distro of your choice on the cd, with no changes to the OS on your computer. If the virtual machine is giving you trouble this might be the easiest way to go.
> 
> Here is the Ubuntu download page:
> 
> Link


Completely forgot about Live CDing it! Gonna try that now!

Sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## evilmunkeh

"zschiffman said:


> works on OSX?


It should definitely work if you have a Mac. I've used it before. It really has nothing to do with Mac OS X.

Sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## zschiffman

sweet. trying.


----------



## coheirnt

Gonna get down on this tomorrow after work! Oh man I can't wait wooohooo


----------



## zschiffman

got the liveCD and did the trial thing....but it wont open the app. go figure.


----------



## OsoRemby

Achieved s-off on inc2 running stock gb. How do I boot into recovery?


----------



## zschiffman

wooooo...got s-off and cwm. miui is next!!!


----------



## Rogan

"zschiffman said:


> got the liveCD and did the trial thing....but it wont open the app. go figure.


Did you put revolutionary on the desktop or the root directory?


----------



## zschiffman

Rogan said:


> Did you put revolutionary on the desktop or the root directory?


all good now. didnt know i needed to use terminal


----------



## zschiffman

OsoRemby said:


> Achieved s-off on inc2 running stock gb. How do I boot into recovery?


hold volume down while powering on. then select recovery


----------



## Rogan

"zschiffman said:


> hold volume down while powering on. then select recovery


Awesome. So you're rooted now?


----------



## zschiffman

yesssss sirrrr. loading up MiUi now....missed it oh so much!


----------



## validoption

Currently on MIUI, but if I want to check out stock 2.3 for s**ts and giggles, I should do a complete wipe and restore one of my early rooted froyo Sense nandroids, then OTA to GB, then re-alpharevx to get S-OFF and root? Is that correct, or is there a simpler/different/smarter way?


----------



## Rogan

Or You could just wipe and try Jcase's PlanJane Gingerbread beta found here.


----------



## validoption

Rogan said:


> Or You could just wipe and try Jcase's PlanJane Gingerbread beta found here.


Also true  Thanks!


----------



## jriddle77

I'm stuck in a bootloop after trying to install superuser using vivow's patch. I guess the patch was only for his rom since my phone is now stuck on the white HTC boot. I hope there is someone here willing and able to help. What can I do to get superuser to install, and/or, get out of the bootloop and use my phone again? Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixohtew

Can you boot into recovery?


----------



## jriddle77

I can. I wiped dalvik, data, and even did a factory reset and it's still stuck in the boot loop.


----------



## zschiffman

jriddle77 said:


> I can. I wiped dalvik, data, and even did a factory reset and it's still stuck in the boot loop.


I'm not a pro....but if you wiped data...youre gunna get a bootloop since you wiped ur phone clean...you need to install a rom now. If you are doing all of this out of CWM...just try flashing a zip of a rom...


----------



## jriddle77

Darn. I guess I'll have to install MIUI. j/k. That was the ultimate goal for the root anyway. I won't be able to try it till I get home since it require I mount my sdcard directly to put the rom on the card for install. I appreciate the help! I became obsessed with this rooting thing with my Fascinate, which was much easier to play with, but a subpar phone. Anyways...Cheers!


zschiffman said:


> I'm not a pro....but if you wiped data...youre gunna get a bootloop since you wiped ur phone clean...you need to install a rom now. If you are doing all of this out of CWM...just try flashing a zip of a rom...


----------



## zschiffman

jriddle77 said:


> Darn. I guess I'll have to install MIUI. j/k. That was the ultimate goal for the root anyway. I won't be able to try it till I get home since it require I mount my sdcard directly to put the rom on the card for install. I appreciate the help! I became obsessed with this rooting thing with my Fascinate, which was much easier to play with, but a subpar phone. Anyways...Cheers!


did you get it working?


----------



## JAS_21

I just want to thank anyone who may have worked on this. I almost bought the XTC clip lol. I'm rooted now, running CM7 with Tiamat kernal. The only issue I had was the Revolutionary tool did't install CWM, but I figured it out and installed it manually.


----------



## Rogan

Guys remember that you can always donate to alpharev and unrevoked on their sites in appreciation as well.


----------



## shoman24v

Just load RMKs debloated ROM.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyfisher

"JAS_21 said:


> I just want to thank anyone who may have worked on this. I almost bought the XTC clip lol. I'm rooted now, running CM7 with Tiamat kernal. The only issue I had was the Revolutionary tool did't install CWM, but I figured it out and installed it manually.


U selling the Clip now?


----------



## JAS_21

phillyfisher said:


> U selling the Clip now?


I didn't buy one, I almost did. If i didn't have to pay my car insurance last week I would have ordered it. There will probably be quite a few people looking to sell them now that we have GB root. I would ask on xda, there's a thread in the general section strictly for sharing and finding clips.


----------



## phillyfisher

"JAS_21 said:


> I didn't buy one, I almost did. If i didn't have to pay my car insurance last week I would have ordered it. There will probably be quite a few people looking to sell them now that we have GB root. I would ask on xda, there's a thread in the general section strictly for sharing and finding clips.


Sweet Thx. I have an imac so no root the fun way yet.


----------



## zschiffman

phillyfisher said:


> Sweet Thx. I have an imac so no root the fun way yet.


do a linux live cd on your mac. that's what i did. read back a page or so for the links. super easy


----------



## phillyfisher

downloading now - do you recommend 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## Rogan

32bit.


----------



## zschiffman

phillyfisher said:


> downloading now - do you recommend 32 or 64 bit?


howd it go?


----------



## phillyfisher

"zschiffman said:


> howd it go?


Burned the disc but couldn't get it to boot. Then had to leave for vacation. Bittersweet. I will figure it out when I get back, I think Lion is different when it comes to booting from CD.


----------



## evilmunkeh

"phillyfisher said:


> Burned the disc but couldn't get it to boot. Then had to leave for vacation. Bittersweet. I will figure it out when I get back, I think Lion is different when it comes to booting from CD.


Lion is no different. I boot into live CD by holding down C at boot time. My issue is that my mouse and keyboard are BT and Linux didn't recognize it. I ended up trying the windows through parallels and after a few attempts it worked!

What I found that maybe did the trick was running revolutionary while the phone was booting up. Good luck.!


----------

